# Grashopper Withdrawals..



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Does anyone else miss Grasshopper....


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Nope


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

No!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

Hell no!!


----------



## Dazy5 (Jan 25, 2008)

Definitely not me!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I was hoping she could have explained how she was able to walk on water before she departed. What am I thinking, I'm not worthy of an answer. No one one Masscops was worthy. Send the goddes a post card, she'll be amazed that the site is still in operation..


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)




----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

who?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Ok I guess no one misses her, I just got a kick out of her superior knowledge, experience, training ,education and vocabulary. Sometimes to find out how full of shit someone is you just let them talk....


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nada,nyet, nope


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I miss the lively debates and all the things she could have taught us and now she never will because you all failed to see her greatness and mercilessly shunned her. <snort>


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Never will miss her in a million years

She is a


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Sean, admit it you miss her, and are actually attempting to find her. 

You got all warm and fuzzy because she said she would go grab a lobstah with you.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Only thing I miss is being able to use this:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I miss how she used to thank my posts, even when I wasn't exactly complimenting her omnipotency. 

This is for you, G! *pours 40 out onto curb*


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

*no*


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I will only miss coming on here looking forward to reading new posts that hand her ass to her.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

She is back in vice.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Nope


Stan the Eagle!

No I don't miss grasshopper, I'm tired of whiny teenage girls arguing with veteran police officers about something that they do everyday. Which asshopper has never done not even once!


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

I found her........................


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Missing AH is like taking penicillin and then missing the clap.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*My vocabulary is shrinking. I miss the 'hoppa. She took alot of heat and fought back with big supercalifradgelisticexpealidocious type words. I declare Masscops.com to be an antidisestablishmentantarianistic type state. *


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *My vocabulary is shrinking. I miss the 'hoppa. She took alot of heat and fought back with big supercalifradgelisticexpealidocious type words. I declare Masscops.com to be an antidisestablishmentantarianistic type state. *


You've been watching too many Dairy Queen commercials...


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Missing AH is like taking penicillin and then missing the clap.


BAA HAA HAA HAA:L::L::L:


----------



## Michele (Aug 30, 2007)

KozmoKramer said:


> Missing AH is like taking penicillin and then missing the clap.


GROSS Koz....haha!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Boy I feel left out I missed this whole grasshopper thing. Was she that bad?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

OCKS said:


> Boy I feel left out I missed this whole grasshopper thing. Was she that bad?


LOL do a search for her posts,but be prepared for a lot of useless
typing on her part.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

_Missing AH is like taking penicillin and then missing the clap._

_Are you speaking from experience..I actually enjoyed the mindless drivel she could type forever...even though I never finished reading one of her posts..._


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

*The greatest trick grasshopper ever pulled was convincing the world she was smarter than everyone.*​


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't miss her one bit. SE I don't think she tricked to many people, the more she tried the worse it made her look.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Does anyone else miss Grasshopper....


To quote Al Bundy when Peg asked if he missed her: "With every shot so far..."


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

OCKS said:


> Boy I feel left out I missed this whole grasshopper thing. Was she that bad?


Guess I'm not the only one who missed out on the whole Grasshopper fiasco. But it sounds like a good thing that I did!


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

kateykakes said:


> Guess I'm not the only one who missed out on the whole Grasshopper fiasco. But it sounds like a good thing that I did!


It was more than life itself! I came to the conclusion that it was not human. The mother of Masscops virus.. lucky you!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

For a bunch of folks who profess not to miss "Weedhoppah", you've managed to prattle on about her for four pages...inch:


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

Nobody will miss Deval Patrick when he's gone, but he will be talked about for years to come afterwards.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> Nobody will miss Deval Patrick when he's gone, but he will be talked about for years to come afterwards.


Possibly true (although we don't talk about Jane Swift...), but if we do, it will be because he is a commissar in Comrade Obama's regime...


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> Possibly true (although we don't talk about Jane Swift...), but if we do, it will be because he is a commissar in Comrade Obama's regime...


Although that is true, I doubt that would be the sole reason. Deval has made a name for himself and he's only been in office for a year and a half. First Black Governor in this state, the most liberal Governor this state ever had, he rescinded the measure to train MSP in immigration law so they could enforce it, he got the ball rolling on taking details away, the list goes on and his tenure isn't over yet. He made a name for himself in MA like GH made a name for herself here. Neither one of them will be missed, but neither one of them will be forgotten either.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

7costanza said:


> _Missing AH is like taking penicillin and then missing the clap. __Are you speaking from experience.._


Regarding that question councilor, I choose to invoke my rights afforded me under the 5th amendment of the Constitution.

Or was the 18th Amendment? I might have been drunk at the time.
I really can't remember.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Not that theres anything wrong with that !!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

resqjyw0 said:


> ... First Black Governor in this state, the most liberal Governor this state ever had, he rescinded the measure to train MSP in immigration law so they could enforce it, he got the ball rolling on taking details away...


"First black governor" entitles him to a historical footnote. The immigration powers affected, if I recall correctly, twenty troopers and not the entire job. The detail thing is our own fault: sitting in the cruiser, staring in the hole and not minding traffic, talking on Mister Cell phone and my favorite: multiple cops assigned to the same detail wearing a plethora of costumes (not uniforms: one guy in summer uniform and another in shorts/baseball hat...different color traffic vests/belts et cetera...really professional). No wonder everyone thinks a bunch of low paid slobs with flags could do the job. We did it to our selves.

As for "most liberal"? No, he was Do-kakas boot and he is no more liberal than that worthy ever was.

This too shall pass, especially when the lemmings elect Senator Obama and our governor is tapped for his administration.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

dcs2244 said:


> The immigration powers affected, if I recall correctly, twenty troopers and not the entire job.


That makes the world of difference? It wasn't about the number of Troopers that it affected, it was about the way he went about doing it. He made up the BS excuse that the MSP is too overburdened to be dealing with immigration laws and he would do "everything in his power" to reverse it.

As for the details, although the House and Senate passed those bills, the weight of the issue was on his shoulders. This measure was about "saving money." At least that was the other side's main argument. It was published in the media for him to see how this realistically won't save the state any money. He gave no regard to that information and decided to be an anti-police liberal asshole by screwing the unions that supported him during his campaign by signing it into law.

The only one's that are going to forget about Patrick after he is gone are the those that either aren't aware of what he did or are quick to forget what he did. He still has two and a half years left of his term to further screw this state up and piss more people off.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

res, I agree with your concerns&#8230;I just don't think this guy is anything special.

No, I don't think it makes a world of difference nor did I imply that. If one wants to get wound-up about the way he did things, we can include his wholesale dismissal of the budget cuts Governor Romney put in place. Both the detail and immigration issues were justified by red herrings: intentional misdirection. This is politics and unfortunately there is no opposition party in the General Court to make an issue of this.

Further, I would suggest to you that the governor did not "&#8230;decided to be an anti-police liberal asshole by screwing the unions that supported him during his campaign&#8230;": he was one before he was even elected. Any group backing a politician of this stripe and isn't aware of their historic perfidy deserves what they get. When one felates politicians, never believe them when they say they won't "XXX in your mouth".

Lastly, this state was screwed-up before Governor Patrick took office and it will be screwed-up after he leaves. Indeed, it will be screwed-up for the foreseeable future, as there is no opposition party to alter the political landscape. I just don't think this guy is the big-noise that some apparently do.

We should really hope that the Massachusetts aberration is not replicated nationally.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*dcs2244,*
_perfidy_ *and* _aberration_ *are Grasshopper type words. Admit it, you miss her, don't you?*


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

HousingCop said:


> *dcs2244,*
> _perfidy_ *and* _aberration_ *are Grasshopper type words. Admit it, you miss her, don't you?*


I'm afraid I missed the entire Weedhoppah event...I read some of her stuff in the aftermath: it gave me a headache...too much psychobabble (I did acknowledge her former presence in another thread with a footnote, though...the word was "sinecure").


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

Who are we talking about again ??????


----------

